# Belly Batter (Chap 1-3) - by Mandylover (SSBBW, ~BHM Explict ~ Sex ~XWG)



## mandylover (Jun 17, 2009)

_ ~SSBBW ~BHM Explicit ~ Sex ~XWG _- A story of confections and passions. Why can't I find a bakery like this?

*Belly Batter 
by Mandylover ​*
*Chapter One*

Katy looked down to see a cucumber sized penis sliding between her enormous watermelon breasts. As she looked up, her eyes were filled with his massive belly. Joey. Oh, Joey. The fun she had with him this past year, especially given their unusual meeting. 

Katy wasn't always like this. Fat that is. Well, she was never a stick, but she never thought her weight would start with a 4. She was probably 160lbs when she showed up at the bakery looking for work. That was about a year ago. She was new in town, looking for a job, and the bakery on the ground floor of her apartment building was hiring. How convenient, she might even be able to squeeze breakfast out of the deal. 

After moving in over the weekend, she decided to stop in on Monday morning. The bakery smelled wonderful. And she noticed that it was very busy for mid morning. Another thing that caught her attention was that the patrons seemed rather well-fed. 

_"This must be a pretty good place_", she thought to herself. 

So she ordered a pastry, and had a seat. She figured she should at least eat something before inquiring about the job. She waited in line like everyone else, and purchased her "light" breakfast from the only person working that morning, Joey. Like his patrons, Joey was a bit round. 

_"That's fit for a baker," _she thought. She'd have to sample his creations.

Her pastry was delicious. So rich, yet so light. It was unlike anything she had ever had. She actually found herself ordering a second; which made a good opportunity to ask Joey about the job.

"Hi, who do I see about the help wanted sign in the window?", she said. 

"That would be me", he said. "But I've still got some customers here, but if you'd like to wait, feel free to snack on a few of these donuts. They're still hot". 

Katy took the donuts back to her table. She normally wouldn't think about taking a whole plate of donuts back to her table. But he was nice enough to give them to her for her time, and she didn't want to be rude. So she went back to her table and waited.

She must have sat for an hour, slowly picking at the plate of donuts. They were all different flavors, and just a rich and light as the pasty she had to start. When Joey finally came over to get her, she realized she had eaten the whole plate. Half a dozen donuts and a pastry for breakfast, that was a first.

"So how did you like them?", he asked. 

"Oh, they were really quite good. I've never had any baked goods like that before. So light and tasty." She was right that they were light going down, but she knew what she had eaten. Her belly was full and tight and a bit heavy feeling. 

"Well, if you liked my cooking, then you've got the job", Joey said. 

"That's it? No interview?" She was shocked, and slightly relieved. 

"Nope," he said. "If you're a fan of my food, you fit the bill. This is my shop and right now I'm a one person operation. I really need someone to work with clients on cake orders. Since you were so polite in waiting for me, and you enjoyed the baking, you're hired."

Katy was ecstatic. She couldn't believe her luck. "When do you want me to start?" 

Joey told her to start that day. Since it was her first day, he really wanted her to get familiar with the different pastries and cakes, flavors, icings, etc. That way she would have a point of reference when customers started asking for customizations to their cake.

So that's what Katy did. She spent the day in the bakery, sampling cakes, and cookies, éclairs and pies. Anything and everything. A slow parade of goodies came to her table in the back of the bakery. Whenever Joey had a break in business, he'd load up the table with more for her to try.

As Katy ate, she was amazed that everything he brought her was so rich, yet light as she was eating it. She didn't feel like it was a chore to get through a piece of cake. Or several pieces of cake, for that matter. Though she knew what she was doing, as her belly got tighter and heavier as the day went on. She'd never eaten like this, and her body knew it.

The shop finally closed around 5, and Joey told her to be here at 6am tomorrow to help get the display cases filled. He'd clean up tonight and see her in the morning. 

Katy thanked him again for the job and started to slowly make her way back upstairs to her apartment. All that eating really took a toll and she practically waddled the short distance to the elevator, down the hall to her apartment and straight to bed. She wasn't tired, but she didn't want to move either. She watched a bit of TV while she on her bed, her hands absentmindedly massaging her swollen belly. 

_"I really overdid it today", _she thought as she drifted off to sleep.

BEEP. Her alarm went off at 5:30 am. Out of bed and into the shower she went. But on the way, she caught a strange glimpse in the bathroom mirror. Her belly was still swollen from yesterday. Though she didn't feel full. She stopped, looked down and poked her belly, it was soft. She wasn't full, she had put on weight. A good 5 pounds by the look of it. 

"But that's not possible," she thought.

So she got showered, put on some neat but comfy clothes: a pair of black stretch pants and a blouse. In the mirror she could see the blouse hung straight down from her breasts, hiding her little pot belly. She wasn't too worried about it for work, it wasn't like anyone in the bakery was small. No one would notice and she could find a gym over the weekend. She just couldn't go through another day of constant eating. She'd tried a lot yesterday. Enough to start talking with customers. At least that's what she told herself.

She entered the bakery at 6am and found Joey hard at work crafting today's pastries. He started to show her where things sent in the display cases and asked her to place them there as he finished baking. 

As she started on her task, he asked "Did you have breakfast yet?" 

She shook her head. "Well why don't you grab something to eat off that tray, it's the "seconds". You know, minor cosmetic imperfections. Perfectly edible, just not quite right for the customers".

She went grabbed a pastry, and started to eat it. As she was turning away to get back to work, she reached back for a second. 

_"Just one more." _she said to herself.

(continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## mikael (Jun 18, 2009)

i hope you're gonna post more! awesome so far!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jun 21, 2009)

This is starting out wonderfully, can't wait to read more! Love your writing style, flows very nicely.

Brenda


----------



## mandylover (Jun 26, 2009)

*Chapter Two*

After a month of work, Katy was really getting the hang of things. She had a natural connection with the customers; expertly helping them design cakes or pickup the perfect flavor for their special event. This job was a break for her, so she wanted to make sure she did things well. But that was coming with a bit of a price.

As she helped her clients, she couldn't help herself from sampling flavors, icings, etc. along with them. She was still constantly eating at the bakery. The exact opposite of what she promised herself at the end of her first day. 

Once again, she as shocked by the results. She knew she was putting on weight. Fast. But her clients were happy, Joey was happy, and her mouth was happy. Luckily for her she had a meeting with Joey at the end of the month to discuss how the job was going. She had a few questions for him...

On the last Friday of the month, after the shop closed, they both sat down at a table in the back. Joey brought over a plate of pastries and sat them in the the middle of the table. As they started their conversation, Joey casually pushed them toward Katy. Katy pushed them back.

"Joey, about that. I'm sure you've noticed that I'm not quite in the same shape I was in when I took this job a month ago. I've got to stop all this eat, I'm gaining so much weight, it doesn't make sense."

It was true, it didn't really make sense. She was around the 200 mark when she weighed herself the night before. And it showed. She had a nice little belly going on and her breasts were bulging out of her bra. She was constantly pulling her shirt down to cover up her belly, since it had a habit of poking out between her pants and shirt if she moved too much.

Joey smiled. "About that. Perhaps I should have mentioned that I've got no problem with your size if you enjoy working here. And if it agrees with you".

Katy replied,patting her belly. "But this, this is crazy, I'm going to be giant by the end of the year. Besides, people shouldn't be able to gain weight like this! What do you put in your pastries? And it's obviously not just me, look at the customers."

Joey smiled again. "Well, I could tell you that the secret is in the batter I use. But you've probably already noticed that my confections have a pretty unique tasty and consistency."

Katy had to agree, everything was so light yet so rich.

"It's actually an old family recipe that serves as the base for everything. My family only used it on special occasions because it's so fattening. The calorie count is just crazy. My grandma used to call it "Belly Batter". It was only shown to family members."

Katy must have been sitting their with her jaw open, but she just kept listening to Joey. 

"A few years back, I was down on my luck, so I decided to try my hand at baking. I had the family recipes, but my family wasn't sure it was a good idea to base a business on them, consider they were for special occasions. They mentioned that if people ate them all the time, they'd really see it around their mid section...and everywhere else."

"But I needed to pay the rent, so I started the shop. And peopled loved the pastries, cakes, cookies, everything. Business is great and you can definitely spot the regular customers. I've actually had to set prices rather high to keep people from eating my creations everyday. If they did, they'd be huge".

Katy didn't know what to say. She just started for awhile. She looked down at her budding belly, and then over to Joey. She should have realized something didn't fit. Joey was pretty big. His belly filled more than half his lap. And she HAD been eating his pastries every day. She realized she was staring at Joey's belly when he interrupted her.

"Oh this, this isn't really from eating this stuff all the time. This is just from tasting as I'm cooking. I really try to stay away from the pastries, though I'll have one from time to time. If I didn't I'd be ridiculously large by now. I've been at this for 2 years."

"2 years, how much have you gained?", Katy said. 

"Well, I'm somewhere in the low 300's", Joey replied.

"But I've been eating your food for a month straight. If I keep this up, I'll eat myself out of job. I won't be able to walk!", she said. "Not to mention that I'll be broke buying new clothes all the time."

"Okay, listen", Joey said. "Do you like working here?" 

"Yes." "Do you enjoy eating my pastries and working with the customers?" 

"Yes." 

"Okay then. It's settled. I'll double your salary if you stay." 

He could tell she wasn't sure this was for her, so he knew he had to sweeten the deal. 

"Katy, I like having you around. You do great work and you're a lot of fun. We've done better this month than ever before. And it's got a lot to do with you. You keep the customers happy. If you stay, I'll make you a partner at the end of the year. Then you'll be set. "

Katy, was stunned. She didn't know what to say. She was so caught up in her thoughts that she didn't even realized she reached for one of the pastries on the table and was quickly eating it.

Joey just sat back and smiled. He knew where this was going.

Katy said, "So you're really okay with me eating with the customers, even if I end up huge?" 

"Absolutely," he said. "At some point your weight will stabilize, as your body adapts to the higher calorie intake. But until then, enjoy the shopping on weekends. On me."

"Okay, I'll stay", she said. 

"Wonderful, lets celebrate!", Joey exclaimed. He slowly got up from his chair, leaving her the remaining pastries on the pate. He went back into the kitchen for a bit, and without really thinking about it Katy finished the plate.

When Joey came back out from the kitchen, he was pushing a small cart full of sample size cakes that she had never seen before. 

"I came up with some new flavors that are premiering next week. You should try them before we open on Monday so you know what to recommend to the customers".

Katy said, "well, we better get started" and motioned for him to take a seat next to her. 

Joey was startled for a minute. He usually didn't eat his own creations. But for some reason he obliged her. 

Over the next couple hours, they spent the evening sampling the new flavors. They enjoyed each others company so much they ended up finishing everything. Katy's belly was bulging. She could see Joey really packed it in too. As he reclined in his chair a bit, his belly seemed to push out a little more than usual.

Then she saw something that surprised her. As she sized his belly up, her eyes moved down. She noticed that his shorts were quite full in the front. She hadn't really noticed it before since he always wore an apron. 

He caught her taking a peak at what lay beneath his belly and smiled. She quickly turned away. They both got up to start cleaning up their evening's celebration. But Katy couldn't get her mind clear. She kept thinking what all this eating would mean for her. She'd be bigger than Joey in no time. How fat would she become? For some reason the thought really didn't bother her.

And then there was Joey. She usually didn't like big guys. But she was on the path of roundness herself. And she couldn't stop thinking about that bulge in his shorts. It looked like he was keeping a full pastry bag down there.

As she lay in bed that night, slowly rubbing her swollen belly, she wondered what the next couple months would bring.

(Continued in post 8 of this thread)


----------



## mikael (Jun 26, 2009)

another great chapter... cant wait for more


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jun 28, 2009)

mikael said:


> another great chapter... cant wait for more



I second that sentiment!

Brenda


----------



## jjgreen14 (Jun 30, 2009)

wonderful story 
cannot wait for the next part

JJ


----------



## mandylover (Jul 21, 2009)

*Chapter 3*

The next few months for Katy started to become routine. She'd work six days a week at the bakery, catering to customers needs, doing tastings for them, and always having a bit for herself. She loved introducing new flavors to her clientele, chit chatting with them as they sampled tray after tray.

She also got into the habit of making sure she'd bring Joey a snack every hour or so. He worked so hard in the kitchen, after all. 

Joey's "Belly Batter" was really taking a toll. She was pushing three hundred pounds by now, mostly in her belly and breasts. She had put the extra money in her paycheck to good use, frequently treating herself to a new wardrobe as needed. But since she was packing it on so quick, she took to wearing dresses. Life was easier without pants and her belly could just hang free. It made her days so much more comfortable.

On her day off, she'd usually try and grab dinner at a local restaurant. She never really got around to dinner during the week, as she'd stay and help Joey clean up each night. They'd snack on the day's left overs so she always left work quite full.

Joey didn't live too far away from the bakery, so he'd meet her for dinner or lunch occasionally. He was really showing the spoils of the snacks Katy brought him throughout the day. His belly was bulging and sagging a lot now. He was definitely in his mid 300's. Katy felt quite proud of herself really. 

One night after dinner, the restaurant they were at didn't have anything tempting for dessert. Not that any desserts really compared to Joey's. Even though they had quite the meal, Katy really wanted dessert this particular evening so she asked Joey to whip her something up. Joey agreed and they headed back to the bakery. It was convenient for Katy, since she lived in the apartment upstairs and Joey didn't mind going a bit out of his way in his trip home.

Once there, Joey asked "What do you want"? 

Katy thought for a minute, and since she didn't feel like waiting for anything to bake, she smirked and said: "I could really just go for a bowl of your butter cream icing. No need to to be fancy, I've got fingers."

Joey saw her little smirk and decided he'd be a bit mischievous tonight as well. "My aprons are all at home in the wash, you don't mind if I take off my shirt so I don't get it covered?". 

Katy didn't mind, so off came his shirt; exposing his monstrous belly. Katy couldn't help but stare at it as he started to work. She was surprised herself.

It was then that she realized he wasn't making a little bowl of icing, he was making a full day's batch. She didn't know what to think, but just sat and chatted with him as he worked.

When he was done, he took the entire bowl off of the mixer and set it on the floor in front of her chair. He then pulled a chair up on the other side of the bowl. 

"What are we going to do with all of that?", she said. 

He smiled and said, "eat it". 

With that he scooped a big handful of icing up and brought it to her lips, slowly pushing it in. It tasted wonderful, as always, and she let him fill her mouth with the icing. She savored it and started to swallow. Just as her mouth was almost empty, another handful was at her lips. 

She didn't know what to make of all this, other than she instinctively let him fill her mouth again. She was just starting to think of what she was doing. All that icing. All those calories, since his icing was just as fattening as his "Belly Batter" pastry recipe.

Another handful, and another. Sliding down her throat. Stuffing her already full, bulging, belly. She needed to think fast. Without a second though she grabbed a handful of icing, pulled down the top on her dress (which was quite full to begin with) and smeared the icing on her mellon-sized breasts.

"Here, how about some dessert for you?", she said.


----------



## xxeell (Jul 27, 2009)

Can't wait for more! :}


----------



## spartan1 (Sep 17, 2009)

excellent please continue


----------



## conversecurves (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh wow, if possible you think you could continue this?
I love this story, and where its going


----------



## mikael (Dec 21, 2009)

i concur, please continue!


----------

